# Generelle Keying / Bluebox, Greenscreen fragen



## Calvea (14. April 2009)

Hallo Leute ich bin im Bereich vom Keying bzw Bluebox / Greenscreening noch relativ unbewandert deshalb bitte nicht lachen 

Ich habe das Keying in Sony Vegas bzw Adobe After Effects CS4 schon öfters für ganz maginale dinge benutzt, aber nicht für anspruchsvolles Zeug. Da heutzutage die modernen sachen öfters bzw fast immer nur mit Bluebox oder Greenscreening zu realisieren sind wollte ich mich auf der Schiene gerne weiterbilden. Ich habe ein paar generelle Fragen:

-Das Austauschen von Hintergründen ist ja relativ einfach. Wie sieht es aber mit im Raum fest strukturierten Punkten aus, wenn zB eine Wand die im Studio Blau ist, mit einer Textur belegt werden soll. Dafür werden ja sicherlich 3D modelle erstellt. Gibt es dafür spezielle software wenn ja wo ist diese zu kaufen? Teilweise sieht man auch dass zB die Animation einer 3D figur direkt in die reale übertragen wird, sodass zB nur die steuerungskapsel eines raumschiffes zu sehen ist, dieses aber komplett blau ist und mit sensoren übersäht ist. Dieses wird dann wohl mit texturen belegt, aber wie? Bzw mit welchen programmen editiert man diese dann zu dem rest des Raumschiffes dazu, ich nehme an dass After effects dazu auf keinen fall ausreichend ist sondern dass spezielle existieren. Generell interessiert mich, wie die Wände mit texturen belegt werden.

-Teilweise werden bei Stunts vor einer Bluebox Seile benutzt. Diese sind jedoch nicht blau sondern ganz normal schwarz. Wie werden diese aus dem Bild gelöscht?

-Motion capturing: Was kostet die Hardware / Software, bzw was ist das für software, wo finden sich tutorials?

-Ich besitze eine nette Kamera welche sich allerdings im 800 Euro segment tummelt. Wo kann ich professionelle Kameras im 5000+ Bereich erwerben? Ich weiß nochnichtmal wonach ich googeln soll, "Professionelle film kameras" sind immer nur camcorder...

Ich glaub das wars soweit 
Währe sehr verbunden wenn jemand antworten könnte!


----------



## chmee (14. April 2009)

zu 1. Einfache geometrische Objekte (Fernseher-Mattscheibe oder Wand zB) sind recht einfach zu keyen, dafür nimmt man das *Cornerpinning*. bei welchem man die Eckpunkte definiert, jene nachverfolgen lässt (*Motion Tracking*) und die gewonnenen Keyframes auf die Daten (Bilder,Videos) anwendet. Bei gekrümmten Wänden muss man sich schon mehr Gedanken machen. Da wird das Motiontracking der Kamera in ein 3D-Programm importiert und dann auf die 3D-Szene angewendet, welche dann rausgerendert wird und wieder ins Original eingebaut.

zu 2. Such mal im Netz nach *Wire Removal*. Auch After Effects kann es.

zu 3. Es gibt einige professionelle Anbieter. Aber die Preise sind ausserhalb des Ambitioniert-Will-Lernen-Budgets. zB Metamotion, Motek oder Hier etc.. Für Zuhause gibt es im Netz zuhauf Tipps und Tutorials, zB HIER.

zu 4. Die Frage ist, was diese Kamera können muss. Semi-Profi-Kameras im Bereich bis 8.000Euro sind nicht soo aussergewöhnlich, sie haben nur mehr Möglichkeiten zur Einstellung. Man kann damit schöne Bilder erzeugen, aber unter Umständen bekommst Du diese Bilder auch mit Deiner Kamera hin (n bissel mehr Vorarbeit vorausgesetzt). Canon, Sony, Panasonic und JVC haben einen Broadcastbereich mit Kameras in diesem Preisbereich.

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hol mal diesen Thread nochmal raus, denn das Video von den Stargate Studios sollten alle gesehen haben, die mit Keying anfangen. Verschiedene Dinge kann man bestaunen, Keying in verschiedensten Dimensionen, Tracking und vor Allem das Compositing/Matte Painting (Malen von Kulissen bzw. in der digitalen Welt das Erschaffen und Erweitern von Bildmotiven)







Hier der Link zum Demoreel der Firma - http://vimeo.com/8338030

mfg chmee


----------

